# Which of these kayaks would you chose?



## Minner_Chaser

Hey guys/gals, first let me tell you why I want a kayak, and why I want one under or around 60 lbs. I fish from an Old Town Sportsman canoe that weighs 83 lbs and is a complete pain in the arsenal. Also, I have a pretty bad back issue and I cannot keep lifting the canoe on top of my car. I am 5'6" and 155, and although in great shape I really can't stand the pain and need to start taking care of my body better.

Please give me your opinion as to which of these kayaks you would recommend, and why? 

I fish all waters on my canoe, from rivers to inland lakes, some big bodies as well, and fish for anything from pike to king salmon, etc.

These kayaks fall both in my price range and my weight range. If you're in the southeast Michigan area and know of any of these used for sale then please let me know!

I might even consider a slightly pricier kayak if it is better for me in the long run. I absolutely do not want to go over a grand. I'm not cheap but tuition and bills are priority

Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 - 52lbs - 709$ (short and easily maneuverable, and very LIGHT)
Perception Triumph 130 - 58lbs - 719$ - (about the heaviest I would go and nice and long for big water)
Ocean Kayak Tetra 10 - 51lbs - 650$ - (short, easy, and not too pricey)
Ocean Kayak Tetra 12 - 55 lbs - $750 - (Fairly priced and quite long for the weight)
Native Watercraft Manta Ray 11 - 56lbs - 900$ (kinda on the upside of pricing but looks worth of it)

I do not want to get one over 60lbs, and I would like one that is easily modified for fishing. Thank you


----------



## fisheater

Nothing shorter than 12 feet. Personally I wouldn't go shorter than 14 feet. Mohawk makes a nice 14 foor solo canoe. It would be about as different to paddle from your present canoe as you can get. Just google Mohawk.com.

Get yourself something that paddles well and you will have more strength to lift it at the rnd of the day. My Wenonah Solo-Plus weighs 60lbs in Royalex. It is a great solo, fast, stable enough for Great Lakes fishing. It is also a passable tandem, but a great father and son boat. When my son was seven or eight I could paddle five miles back upriver with him admiring the ride. Now he paddles, unless he wants to swim :lol:.

Good luck. Remember to look for something between 28" to 32" at the beam. Don't go shorter than 12 feet, ease of paddling comes with length. Somewhere between 14' and 17' you reach a point where the added wetted surface overcomes your paddling strength and the advantage of added length diminishes.

My son is eleven, I am looking to buy him a boat this year. He's getting a 12 footer. A ten might be easier for him this year, but two years from now it will be too small.


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Hey, thank you for the great advice. It seems to me that the perception at over 13' would be the best bet, with the tetra 12 at a close second. For nearly the same price and only a cpl lbs, I might have to opt for the perception


----------



## Zofchak

I agree with the above advice about keeping it at or above 12'. Ten foot and under kayaks are nice for a hike back into the woods or when space is limited, but they are slow and do not track well. The Wilderness Tarpon 12' model would be a great choice. The Tarpons are one of the most popular fishing kayaks made and for good reason. 
For getting the kayak on the roof of your car get yourself a cheap bath mat with the rubber backing. The rubber keeps the mat in place, protects your paint and the slick nylon surface makes it really easy to slide up even a heavy yak. With the mat it's actually easier to load a longer kayak!


----------



## limige

Have you looked at a native ultimate tegres? 

Expensive but extremely light. 35# 12' boat that excels in stability and handling


----------



## Swamp Monster

Make sure you check out the perception pescador 12 for $500. It is the best inexpensive yak on the market. It is the older Tarpon 12 hull and layout.....the fishing yak that really started the whole fishing revolution. Academy Sports sells them. It is right at 60#.

Also, check out the Thule Hullivator. It does the lifting for you. It is expensive, but it will pay for itself in short order. 

The Ultimate Tegris is a sweet ride, they just don't make them anymore so finding a new one may be difficult but possible.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Zofchak said:


> I agree with the above advice about keeping it at or above 12'. Ten foot and under kayaks are nice for a hike back into the woods or when space is limited, but they are slow and do not track well. The Wilderness Tarpon 12' model would be a great choice. The Tarpons are one of the most popular fishing kayaks made and for good reason.
> For getting the kayak on the roof of your car get yourself a cheap bath mat with the rubber backing. The rubber keeps the mat in place, protects your paint and the slick nylon surface makes it really easy to slide up even a heavy yak. With the mat it's actually easier to load a longer kayak!



Trust me, that one is staring me in the eyes lol


----------



## limige

If you havent yet checkout kayak corral.com. they are in saline and have discounts on older models and demos.


----------



## spy1o1

I understand why you want to go lighter. I used a 39lb sit in fishing kayak for the first few years of kayak fishing. It was a piece of cake to load on my roof.
Then upgraded to a 80lb sit on top kayak. It is an awesome kayak but I ended up getting a loading bar to assist me in getting my kayak on the roof of my SUV. Thule calls theirs an "Outrigger", while Yakima calls theirs the "Boat-Loader". I also built myself a kayak trailer. So weight isn't too much of a problem anymore besides portaging but I'm still young.

Some good kayaks were mentioned, here are a few more WS Commander 120 (60lbs), Native Ultimate 12 (55lbs) or Jackson Kayak Cruise 12 (63lbs)


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Swamp Monster said:


> Make sure you check out the perception pescador 12 for $500. It is the best inexpensive yak on the market. It is the older Tarpon 12 hull and layout.....the fishing yak that really started the whole fishing revolution. Academy Sports sells them. It is right at 60#.
> 
> Also, check out the Thule Hullivator. It does the lifting for you. It is expensive, but it will pay for itself in short order.
> 
> The Ultimate Tegris is a sweet ride, they just don't make them anymore so finding a new one may be difficult but possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you for the recommendation. The pescador 12 looks like a fine boat.


----------



## Minner_Chaser

limige said:


> If you havent yet checkout kayak corral.com. they are in saline and have discounts on older models and demos.



Absolutely. This is where I got the list from lol. I intend on shopping at a local seller/family owned, and they are within 40 minutes of home


----------



## Minner_Chaser

spy1o1 said:


> Some good kayaks were mentioned, here are a few more WS Commander 120 (60lbs), Native Ultimate 12 (55lbs) or Jackson Kayak Cruise 12 (63lbs)



Thank you for the advice. My question is, will a sit-on/sit-in hybrid like the ultimate be a good choice for open water if I am alone and I spill?


----------



## slowpoke

in-expensive kayak car-topping system


----------



## Swamp Monster

Kayak Corral is where I purchased my Ultimate. A 3 hour drive from me but they are good people and I would buy from them again in a minute. 

The Ultimate is a non scupper boat and it can be swamped. I've had mine out in some pretty rough conditions (and I weigh close to 300#) with no issue. I have front and rear skirts and while they are not completely sealed, they do a good job of keeping water out of the boat. I do keep a hand pump with me at all times. The boat is very stable so flipping it would take some effort but that possibility does exit. Self rescue in the Hybrids is much more challenging, especially if you are alone. But I have seen guys do it.....I know that I would not be able to at my size. The Boat won't likely sink, but you could fill it to the gunnels and then have fun trying to get it to shallow water. I is however a tremendous fishing/hunting platform. I am looking for a SOT though to add to the collection for cold weather fishing and Lake Michigan fishing. 


I really want the Native Slayer Propel but at $2400, that will have to wait!


----------



## spy1o1

Any kayak you get I would flip in a warm calm lake and practice a self rescue on. The commander and Ultimate would be a pain to self rescue in open water but I mentioned them because they are both very stable boats. You can stand up and fish out of them which is really helpful for bass fishing or if you fly fish.
I have a Wilderness systems Ride which has the same hull design as the commander. I've never come close to flipping it and trying to flip it takes effort.

I was looking at a Hobie Pro Angler but then I saw the Native Slayer propel and that looked like a better option for me. I'm also looking at a Ride 115x or a Feelfree Lure for my next kayak but my kayak fund took a huge hit this past year with my trip to Alaska, Singapore and Thailand.


----------



## fisheater

I can self rescue in my canoe! The technique doesn't change just because it is a canoe or a hybrid. Just practice when it's warm, so you can do it when it's cold.


----------



## Flyfisher

Swamp Monster said:


> Make sure you check out the perception pescador 12 for $500. It is the best inexpensive yak on the market. It is the older Tarpon 12 hull and layout


I was going to suggest this.

I have a Tarpon 100 as a backup and it is simply too small for larger waters, although its a great little kayak.


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Hey guys, thanks for all the useful response. After checking everything on the Pescador 12, I am opting for that. For the ridiculously cheap price and the comparative next to the tarpon 120 seems like, for me, there can't be a better deal. Of course I would want a newer, more expensive model, it would be stupid not to take this. Thank you!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Lots of happy Pescador owners out there. It is a good value....not really an entry level yak but it is an entry level price! Now go to the Yak Attack website and start shopping for all the cool toys to rig it with!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige

I dont see the pescador pictured on kayak corrals website. Is it discontinued? 

Looks like a cheap way to start. Thinking of picking one up in sand before the nucanoe. I'd like to have some for company anyhow


----------



## Minner_Chaser

limige said:


> I dont see the pescador pictured on kayak corrals website. Is it discontinued?
> 
> Looks like a cheap way to start. Thinking of picking one up in sand before the nucanoe. I'd like to have some for company anyhow


Unfortunately they don't carry it, so I am calling to see if they will find ne for me. If not I will have to purchase elsewhere, as much as I would love to shop locally. If they can't order then I will definitely cnsider a different model as to do,so


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Both Dick's and Gander Mountain carry them, and they are American made so I would still feel okay with buying them. I will NOT buy anything that isn't American


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Swamp Monster said:


> Lots of happy Pescador owners out there. It is a good value....not really an entry level yak but it is an entry level price! Now go to the Yak Attack website and start shopping for all the cool toys to rig it with!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yessir. Although I've never owned a kayak, I hope my skills on a fishing canoe will be enough to be considered novice lol. I cannot wait to put the accesory mounts on it and go. I am getting the Lowrance HDI probably, and of course the rod holders


----------



## Minner_Chaser

@ Swamp Monster, with the necessary gear would this be okay to take on big waters? I am considering an investment in an EPIRB for my group of fishing friends so I fully intend on taking this thing everywhere


----------



## limige

If I can find one in sand ill pick it up for fishing.

Gander dicks MC sports and dunhams carry them apparently. Just gotta see what's in stock


----------



## Swamp Monster

Yes, it will work fine on big water. Generally, big water boats are in the 14-16 foot range as they handle larger waves a bit better and they have a bit more speed to cover the miles. However, that 12 will get it done. In most of our big water situations, we are not faced with doing rough surf launches like they are on the coast where a longer ride excels.

A waterproof ship to shore radio is a must. And if it is a model that floats, all the better. 

I would not mount any accessories until you have paddled it a few times and did some fishing. What looks like an ideal mounting location in the garage can quickly be a bad spot when you are actually using it on the water.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster

Oh, and budget for a good kayak fishing life jacket and a flag/light for safety....yak attack has a great flag/light combo.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sslopok

You can get a pescador 12 angler in sand from amazon. A month ago it was 530 shipped but it has been rising almost everyday.


----------



## limige

Thanks ill look. But if I can get one local I do that first. Got a 20% off coupon from dunhams


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Swamp Monster said:


> Oh, and budget for a good kayak fishing life jacket and a flag/light for safety....yak attack has a great flag/light combo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Absolutely, and I agree on the mounting comment as well. I am going to purchase asap and then as soon as the ice is gone take it out a couple times before fishing to get the hang of things. I fully intend on rigging this up entirely, including a depth finder, definitely a radio, flag and I already have a plan for a cheap LED light system to attach to the flag pole as well, even picking up a GoPro from a fellow student of mine. I have always dreamed of being a kayak fisherman and I am sick of making the excuses as to why I am not, but here I go!


----------



## Swamp Monster

limige said:


> Thanks ill look. But if I can get one local I do that first. Got a 20% off coupon from dunhams


If you can't find one local in the color of your choice, HOOK1 has them for $530. I think shipping is free. Hook1 is a good online dealer that specializes in kayak fishing. ACK (Austin Canoe & Kayak) is too. 

Unfortunately, in the world of Kayak fishing, getting the right accessories for our rigs often requires online shopping.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Minner_Chaser said:


> Absolutely, and I agree on the mounting comment as well. I am going to purchase asap and then as soon as the ice is gone take it out a couple times before fishing to get the hang of things. I fully intend on rigging this up entirely, including a depth finder, definitely a radio, flag and I already have a plan for a cheap LED light system to attach to the flag pole as well, even picking up a GoPro from a fellow student of mine. I have always dreamed of being a kayak fisherman and I am sick of making the excuses as to why I am not, but here I go!


It's an addiction that's for sure!


----------



## limige

Swamp Monster said:


> If you can't find one local in the color of your choice, HOOK1 has them for $530. I think shipping is free. Hook1 is a good online dealer that specializes in kayak fishing. ACK (Austin Canoe & Kayak) is too.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the world of Kayak fishing, getting the right accessories for our rigs often requires online shopping.


$550 and only has orange.

I said piss on it and ordered threw amazon. About $600 tyd.

Extra few bucks but I dont have time to run around. I work 7 days a week. Every other weekend off which I dont plan on spending shopping.

Ill buy a paddle locally.

Want to do some steelhead fishing soon!


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Hey guys, here's an update. I can get either the Perception Perscador 12 online through academy sporting goods and have it shipped for a total of 579, or I can get a Perception Triumph 13 for the exact same price through Riverside Kayak connection next to the Detroit River. Which would you do? They're both the same weight. the Triumph is just a foot longer?

Problem is they're both BLEM models and I won't be able to see them beforehand.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I don't know anything about the Triumph so I can't really give a true comparison that would be helpful. However, the one observation I have is that the Triumph has both molded in foot rests and adjustable foot rests. I've only been in one yak with the molded in foot rests and I vowed never to own/paddle another yak with those. In my case, they were very uncomfortable, rubbing on ankles and heals....could never find a comfortable location. Now the Triumph has the normal adjustable foot rest as well so maybe it is a non issue. Again, not much help, sorry!

Do a search on youtube and you can see some video of both boats if you have not already.


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Thank you


----------



## Minner_Chaser

I talked to the lady at Riverside Kayak and have opted for the Triumph 13. She said BLEM usually means a slight discoloration or scratch or something, and I will not complain for a $200 save, unless it is something that takes away the integrity of the boat. All of the reviews and everything say they are both awesome kayaks, but what I can't get over is the fact that all of the reviews for the Triumph are outstanding even for large bodies of water, and it looks so sweet in the water. Not to mention it was rated one of the best day touring kayaks around. Here goes nothing! I'll let you all know when it is shipped and how it works


----------



## limige

This one caught my eye after I placed my order 

http://kayakfishinggear.com/PerceptionSportStriker11.5DeluxeAngler.aspx


----------



## Swamp Monster

limige said:


> This one caught my eye after I placed my order
> 
> http://kayakfishinggear.com/PerceptionSportStriker11.5DeluxeAngler.aspx


Ouch, my ankles hurt just looking at that thing!

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige

The molded footrest are hard on the ankles huh??

Good to know


----------

